# Gentooinstallation ganz einfach

## musv

http://bash.org/?464385

Und da soll mal noch einer sagen, Gentoo wäre schwer zu installieren.

Und wer noch etwas Motivation als Entscheidungsgrundlage für Gentoo braucht, wird hier fündig:

http://mailman.lug.org.uk/pipermail/cumbria/2003-April/000825.html

 :Smile: 

----------

## Anarcho

 *musv wrote:*   

> http://bash.org/?464385
> 
> Und da soll mal noch einer sagen, Gentoo wäre schwer zu installieren.

 

Wie denn auch sonst? Ich mach das immer so. Habe mir die 3 commandlines auf den linken Arm tätowiert.

Dann brauch ich nur noch abzutippen!

 *Quote:*   

> Und wer noch etwas Motivation als Entscheidungsgrundlage für Gentoo braucht, wird hier fündig:
> 
> http://mailman.lug.org.uk/pipermail/cumbria/2003-April/000825.html
> 
> 

 

Und da soll mal einer was gegen Gentoo sagen...

BTW. ich setze auf der Arbeit sehr wohl gentoo ein, sowohl als Workstation als auch als Server. (OK,  ich arbeite in der Uni...)

----------

## musv

 *Quote:*   

>  Habe mir die 3 commandlines auf den linken Arm tätowiert. 
> 
> Dann brauch ich nur noch abzutippen!

 

1. Wie lauten eigentlich die anderen beiden?

2. Wie ist die überwiegende Hautfarbe Deines linken Armes?

----------

## firefly

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> http://bash.org/?464385
> 
> Und da soll mal noch einer sagen, Gentoo wäre schwer zu installieren.

 

tja nur das dort das enpacken des stage archives fehlt  :Wink: 

gruß

firefly

----------

## Anarcho

 *firefly wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   
> 
> http://bash.org/?464385
> 
> Und da soll mal noch einer sagen, Gentoo wäre schwer zu installieren. 
> ...

 

Scheisse,

wie soll ich das noch dazwischen kriegen...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Raistlin

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

>  *firefly wrote:*    *Quote:*   
> 
> http://bash.org/?464385
> 
> Und da soll mal noch einer sagen, Gentoo wäre schwer zu installieren. 
> ...

 

Gewichte heben gehen --> mehr Umfang, mehr Platz  :Wink: 

----------

## thatsreal

hi,

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> firefly hat folgendes geschrieben:
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> ...

 

... und nach dem chroot muss man die Befehlskette unterbrechen oder das "&&" nach dem chroot weglassen...

thatsreal

----------

## tuxthekiller

und was ist mit der make.conf oder hab ich was übersehen?

----------

## tango

Stimmt, könnte man aber mit einem 

echo "......" > /etc/make.conf oder vi /etc/make.conf noch einbauen..

tango

----------

## JoHo42

Hi Leute,

dann mach doch mal einer ein Skript, wo alles die Befehle drin stehen.

Ich fange schon mal an:

#!/bin/bash

cfdisk /dev/hda && mkfs.xfs /dev/hda1 && mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/gentoo/ && chroot /mnt/gentoo/ && env-update && . /etc/profile && emerge sync && cd /usr/portage && scripts/bootsrap.sh && emerge system && emerge vim && vi /etc/fstab && emerge gentoo-dev-sources && cd /usr/src/linux && make menuconfig && make install modules_install && emerge gnome mozilla-firefox openoffice && emerge grub && cp /boot/grub/grub.conf.sample /boot/grub/grub.conf && vi /boot/grub/grub.conf && grub && init 6

So das wäre dann mal Skript 1.

Selbst den Kernel müsste man mit Genkernel so erstellen können.

Dann brauchen wir eigentlich nur noch ein C Programm was die Skripte nach und nach ausführt und dann

ist die Gentooinstallation nur noch ein "Klick"  :Smile: .

Selbst die make.conf kann über /sys/proc/cpu usw... automatisch Generiert werden.

Gruss Jörg

----------

## tux99

hi,

kann man so wirklich gentoo installieren, einfach die sachen so eingeben wie im letzten Beitrag, oder muss man sonst noch was beachten, das würde mir nämlich enorm helfen da ich solche schwirigkeiten habe das gentoo zum laufen zu bringen?

Was für eine CD braucht man Stage1 oder stage3?

----------

## andreask

funktioniert der neue Installer eigentlich auch ohne GUI, aus einer Konfigurations-Datei heraus von der shell?

Also etwas so wie kickstart, ich erstelle eine Konfig, und dann läuft die Installation von alleine. AFAIK geht das noch nicht. 

Weiß jemand ob das geplant ist? 

Wäre sehr praktisch für Server-Installationen!

----------

## b3cks

@JoHo42: So eine Script gibt es afaik schon in einigen ausführungen. Einfach mal suchen, wenn es dich wirklich interessiert.  :Smile: 

@tux99: RTFM! So langsam nervt's echt...   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *tux99 wrote:*   

> hi,
> 
> kann man so wirklich gentoo installieren, einfach die sachen so eingeben wie im letzten Beitrag, oder muss man sonst noch was beachten, das würde mir nämlich enorm helfen da ich solche schwirigkeiten habe das gentoo zum laufen zu bringen?
> 
> Was für eine CD braucht man Stage1 oder stage3?

 

Menno... hast du es immer noch nicht kapiert!

ES GIBT KEINEN SCRIPT UND KEINE ANLEITUNG DIE DU 1:1 ABTIPPEN KANNST!

Die wichtigste Hauptkomponente bei einer Gentoo Installation ist immer noch das Ding zwischen deinen Ohren, was sich Hirn nennt. Solange du das nicht aus dem Sleep Mode zurückholst, kann es nicht funktionieren. Im Handbuch steht ganz genau was du machen musst. Allerdings kannst du das nicht einfach alles abtippen. Denn du hast kaum den selben Rechner mit der selben Konfiguration wie der/die Autor/en der Dokumentation. Daher musst du ganz alleine überlegen welche Partition deine Boot Partition ist, welche Partition (oder Disk) deine root Partition ist etc. Anhand dieser überlegungen musst du dann z.B. nachfolgende Konfigurationen (z.B. GRUB) entsprechend anpassen.

Also lies endlich mal die Doku oder schildere zumindest was genau dein Problem bei der Installation ist (aber dann bitte in einem deiner anderen Threads!).

STiGMaTa

----------

## HeadbangingMan

 *musv wrote:*   

> 
> 
> http://mailman.lug.org.uk/pipermail/cumbria/2003-April/000825.html
> 
> 

 

Wieso geht der Autor eigentlich nicht auf den Lerneffekt ein, den der Gentoo-User gegenüber Usern anderer rpm-basierter Distris hat?

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *HeadbangingMan wrote:*   

>  *musv wrote:*   
> 
> http://mailman.lug.org.uk/pipermail/cumbria/2003-April/000825.html
> 
>  
> ...

 

weil (nehme ich an) nicht jeder User etwas dabei lernt, es gibt manche die nur abtippen und da geht nix mehr. Diese werden auch mit gentoo nichts lernen.

----------

## zMooTh

ich bin auch der meinung, dass man gentoo nich einfach allgemein mit nem script installieren kann, da z.b. genkernel nich alles unbedingt hinbekommt... gibt z.b. ubuntu. eine linuxdistribution basierend auf debian. eigentlich sehr nett gemacht. der installer ist in ca. 20 minuten fertig und man muss kaum was machen

das problem ist nur manchmal die hardware. es wird automatisch eine xoorg.conf generiert nur leider hat er bei mir die grafikkarte immer falsch erkannt. also erstmal selber grafiktreiber vom xserver abändern usw.

der sinn von linux allgemein und speziell gentoo (legt da meiner meinung nach den größten wert drauf) ist doch, dass man ein system hat, das persönlichen bedürfnissen angepasst ist und man dann ein system hat was perfekt zu einem selbst und seinem eigenen pc passt.

meiner meinung nach wäre daher übertriebene automatisierung irgendwie am ziel vorbei geschossen. wer faul ist und sein hirn nicht benutzen will soll windoof benutzen oO

klar kann man sich manches einfacher machen. aber ein linux system komplett automatisch installieren? jeder kann sich selbst ein script schreiben für seinen pc. aber ein script, dass allgemein bei jedem pc funktioniert?! man sieht doch eigentlich sehr gut wozu das bei windows führt: ein system, das ein paar monate läuft und dann kann man von grundauf wieder alles neu machen oder es gibt von anfang an probleme

lieber selber machen und das system läuft ein leben lang! dann passt auch der spruch: NEVER TOUCH A RUNNING SYSTEM!

wenn du einmal dein linux perfekt auf dein system angepasst hast und nix veränderst, läuft es so lange einwandfrei, bis dein pc verreckt

hilfen und persönlich erstellte scripts für sein eigenes system sind immer super und helfen einem später, aber man kann sie nicht auf andere übertragen

gibt ja schon was länger z.b. die profile unter gentoo. sehr feine sache, da ich z.b. am anfang sehr gerne die make.default für meine make.conf benutze vom entsprechenden profil... aber dir bleibt nicht erspart sie später anzupassen. natürlich kann man diese auch automatisch generieren, aber dennoch werden dann später ein paar dinge fehlen. denn dann hast du "nur" die useflags für deine hardware drin.

ein wenig arbeit und hirnschmalz bleibt einem nie erspart und das is auch gut so  :Wink:  wems nich passt soll zurück zu windows gehn und alle paar monate formatieren  :Razz: 

es gibt auch noch einen gravierenden unterschied von automatischen installationen und selbst gebastelten systemen:

wenn du z.b. win installierst... cd rein.. booten...abwarten... fertig... aber was danach? erstmal gucken wo alles ist, wie alles funktioniert - du hast absolut keine ahnung wie die konfiguration aussieht oder wie man was, wo ändert... tja dumm gelaufen... v.a. wenn bei win mal ein fehler drin ist.. du kannst keine configs einfach so ändern oder was vom system einfach rausnehmen und neu installieren... fehlerbehebung unter win sieht meistens so aus, dass du formatieren musst

und bei linux (speziell gentoo) ... cd rein... booten... hirn aktivieren... manuell installieren via dem mächtigsten tool allerzeiten: der linuxconsole bzw bash... nach der installation.. du weißt wo deine configs sind, du kennst die wichtigsten funktionen um mit deinem system umzugehn... wenn ein fehler passiert weißt du wo die logs sind um nachzusehn was genau der fehler ist... wenn du alleine nich weiter kommst, guckst du einfach ins gentoo-forum (best forum ever!  :Very Happy:  ) oder gentoo-wiki (auch absolut geil) oder im schlimmsten fall googlen unter www.google.com oder www.google.com/linux

ich liebe gentoo, weil man nich einfach in ein system geschmissen wird von dem man nichts weiß, sondern man weiß von anfang bescheid, wo alles ist und wie das meiste funktioniert und der support ist einfach nur wahnsinn!

wenn ihr jetzt automatisierung da rein bringen wollt.. ist ja schön und gut, aber da wäre z.b. ein howto sinvoller wie man sich so ein script bastelt, falls man mal sein sys abschießt und alles neu machen muss

verallgemeinerte automatisierung bringt einen einfach nich weit bei einem pc!!! (siehe windoof)

----------

## NightDragon

Beep dieser Thread kostet sie beim Lesen 2,5 die Sekunde....

... *g* Ich weiß nicht. Also ein Script für die make.conf allein wäre schon was nettes. Das Leute, müssten wir ja hinbekommen.

Einfach mal einige Ausgaben von /proc/cpuinfo posten.

Dann eine Sammlung von Settings für den Compiler (wie -msse2, oder -mmmx usw...)

*g* Dann evtl. sich etwas an den Hauptkomponenten orientieren, wie alsa, apache, threading und co, etc...)

Dann hat man schon eine wunderbare selbsteingestellte Config.

Die Downloadmirrors mit mirrorselect reinhauen...

Noch ne Auswahl ob ie Rotationgroup der Portage-Mirrors genutzt werden soll oder ein eigener...

Wie groß und ob ccache verwendet werden soll. Sonsitige Features...

*g* Ja... das wärs.

der rest ist ja net so schwer... würd ich sagen.

----------

## zMooTh

naja make.conf genrieren schön und gut.... aber wenn dus allgemein für passende sys haben willst, kannst du auch einfach die make.default vom entsprechenden profil nehmen.. die dann ein wenig anpassen (was meiner meinung nach) vielleicht 5 minuten dauert

also meiner meinung nach muss man bei der make.conf nun wirklich nix automatisieren oO

----------

## NightDragon

Klar ists keine große Arbeit.

Im Endeffekt such ich vor jeder Installation im Netz nach die auf die Architektur optimierten flags... und das dauert sicher shcon 5 min.

Es geht hier auch nicht um die Zeit wie um den Komfort.

Es wäre nunmal einfach sympathisch wenn so ein Tool für Erfahrene User existieren würde.

Zum Anfangen fand ichs auch wichtig das man alles ins Detail selber machen muss. Soviel wie ich durch Gentoo gelernt habe, hab ich vorher niergends gelernt. Und im Berufsleben genauso wie in der Freizeit, hat die Installation von Gentoo und das arbeiten damit viel Spaß und wissen gebracht.

----------

## zMooTh

gut ich muss meinen post auch ein wenig korigieren... klang so als ob ich ein automatisierungshasser wäre... ist aber nicht so ^^ sorry

meiner meinung nach ist automatisierung wichtig! ganz klar für die user die nicht so viel ahnung haben und es auch gar nich wollen... die linux welt will sich ja verbreiten und vergrößern. doch gibt es ja viele die einfach wie bei win ne cd reinschmeißen, dann ein system haben und arbeiten können fertig aus... die wollen ja nicht mehr wissen oder machen und das is ja auch nicht schlimm

für solche fälle gibt es ja auch ganz klare linuxdistributionen wie suse, mandrake, aktuelles debian, ubuntu, kubuntu usw.

gentoo scheint ja auch aufm weg in die richtung zu sein mit dem neuen grafischen installer der z.zt. in der entwicklung steckt... ist ja auch eine gute sache, damit die welt endlich mal merkt, dass es noch andre und meiner meinung nach viel bessre systeme gibt, als windows

man muss klar sagen windows ist von grundauf her eigentlich eine gute und sehr geniale sache. es ist schnell installiert und einfach gestrickt und jeder kann damit umgehn

aber windows hat halt auch ganz klare grenzen und jemand der mehr machen will und auch dem entsprechend interesse und motivation hat landet bei linux... zur zeit bleiben aber halt die "normalen user" oft auf der strecke hängen bei linux, da sie damit nicht zu recht kommen

deswegen sind solch initiativen wie von suse oder mandrake z.b. einfach super

aber bei gentoo hat sowas denke ich z.zt. noch nichts zu suchen... die entwickler sind dabei eine grafischei nstallation zu entwickeln und daraus denke ich wird sich später sozusagen eine 2. gentoo-distribution entwickeln für die einfach gestrickteren user entwickeln

das thema ist schwierig... im endeffekt muss sich eigentlich jeder das suchen was er mag und braucht und dabei kann man ihm auch keinen vorwurf machn. mag er bei windows landen oder bsd, gentoo, mac oder sonst wo... jedem das seine

nur gentoo ist halt bisher nicht für die "einfach gestrickten user" gedacht... ist halt so... jetzt da irgendwelche tools zwischen zu schmeißen denke ich ergibt nicht viel sinn

da muss man bei 0 anfangen denke ich

denn z.b. die make.conf is sehr schnell fertig... erst die default aus dem profil nehmen.. dann mit mirrorselect noch die mirrors reinschmeißen... und wenn du dann noch mehr ins detail gehn willst... lshw nutzen (ich glaub so hieß das tool doch) der spuckt dir ne liste der hardware aus mit unterstützten use flags und wenn du dann noch mehr willst passt du die use nach und nach mehr an indem du emerge mit -pvt machst und dir die use-vars anguckst von jedem prog, aber die grund make.conf hast du schon innerhalb einer sekunde mit einem simplen kopieren

autmatisierung bei einer installation muss meiner meinung nach bei 0 anfangen und nicht mittendrin... klar ist es interessant drüber nachzudenken und sich damit zu beschäftigen - keine frage! aber dann muss man bei 0 anfangen und nicht zwischendurch immer wieder mal ein tool reinschmeißen, weil damit kommt man durcheinander und am ende hast du nur noch chaos

----------

## NightDragon

*g* a) ich habe kein Problem mit make.conf und 2 von 4 schauen bei mir so aus: http://www.shadowghost.net/misc/make.conf.athlon oder

http://www.shadowghost.net/misc/make.conf.pentium4

Meine make.conf war nicht in 5 min fertig. Nicht weil ich sie nicht mit default sachen hätte füttern können. Da brauch ich wirklich nur die vorgabe aus den profiles. Nein, sondern weil ich eine habe die auf p4 angepasst ist, eine die auf k6 angepasst ist, eine die auf den p3 angepasst ist usw...

Dann gibts da noch die verschiedenen USE-Flags... einer Arbeitet als Router, der eine ist eine Workstation wieder ein anderer Web- FTP, Datenbank und File-Server. Aber um die USE-Flags gehts mir weniger

Dieser wird in Zukunft sich auch ans (schleichwerbung *g*) funkfeuer netz (wer interesse hat: http://www.funkfeuer.at) angeschlossen und das Netz erweitern.

Gut. Ich sprach nicht von RPM's (wo SuSe User vieles im Netz finden), nicht der grafische Installer (die Kernel ist auch in ihrer .config nicht schwerer zu konfigurieren) und auch nicht von irgendwelchen One-Click-Installern.

Nein. Sondern von Tools die eben so eine Auswahl bieten. Wo ich nicht fertige Systeme, aber zumindest eine Config habe, die mir passt.

Ich nehme die Erfahrung von denen die Gentoo im größeren Stile und auf mehr wie nur 1 System einsetzen.

(Siehe das Rechenzentrum in Columbia, jeder der den Newsletter liest weiß was ich meine, oder einige größere Firmen in Wien die sich mit Videobearbeitung beschäftigen [MusicClips, etc...]).

Ich für meinen Fall würde es nur begrüßen, wenn es ein Tool geben würde, oder eine MAN-Page, die einige Optimierungen hat für die jeweiligen CPU's. Also eine Art Sammlung, mit Interaktiver Integration in die make.conf.

A ja... meine CPU hat SSE1 SSE2 SSE3 MMX... usw... Ich kenne nicht jedes Flag das GCC bietet auswendig.

Nun kommt mir nicht mit den Default-Profilen. Den das x86 Profil macht keinen unterschied zwischen dem P4 und dem P4 mit HT... 

Obs was bringt sei dahingestellt.

Aber ich dneke Gentoo hätte es mehr verdient als nur zum "rumspiel Linux" verwendet zu werden.

Und genau ab dem Moment, wirds interessant.

Gentoo mit Suse zu vergleichen ist sowieso ein anderes Thema: Sourcecods-Distribution vs. RPM-Binary-Distribution

Naja... ich glaub nicht das ich mich nun verständlich machen konnte. Es wird wohl wieder missverstanden werden. Uff manchmal ists schwer zu erklären was man meint *g*.

----------

## zMooTh

ich denke ich wurde auch missverstanden... aber egal ^^

ich glaube ich habe verstanden was du meinst und stimme dir zu... wobei gentoo-wiki doch eigentlich zumindest in die richtung geht .. alles kompliziert ^^

----------

